

Show HN: GatePlay, HTML5 logic circuit simulator - greglo
http://greglo.github.io/gateplay/
I created a logic circuit simulator called GatePlay - aimed for casual use by beginners&#x2F;students, but the simulation is not over simplified.<p>I know of a couple of small bugs already, but feedback would be awesome!<p>Use it: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;greglo.github.io&#x2F;gateplay&#x2F;
GitHub: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;greglo&#x2F;gateplay
======
greglo
I created a logic circuit simulator called GatePlay - aimed for casual use by
beginners/students, but the simulation is not over simplified.

I know of a couple of small bugs already, but feedback would be awesome!

Use it: [http://greglo.github.io/gateplay/](http://greglo.github.io/gateplay/)
GitHub:
[https://github.com/greglo/gateplay](https://github.com/greglo/gateplay)

